# Taking your gear to pro sports events..



## Shocknawe (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone ran into problems doing so? Taking in their camera and a long telephoto to a NFL,MLB,NHL or like wise game? Just curious because I'll be attending some events this year and I'd like to get some good photos but a buddy of mine got the "riot act" last year at a NFL game about being press and what not and they almost didn't let him in with out paying extra for being press...they basically made an assumption at face value of what he had in his bag. The end state was they did let him in, maybe his little boy was the convincing factor that he was just a fan with a good camera and he did get some great shots from his endzone seats.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 12, 2010)

Only taken my camera to one event, and the stadium set the rules. I couldn't have a lens longer than 6 inches. They didn't even look twice at my camera, had the kit lens and a canon Xs

From what I hear, it seems like the security is the problem. If you get a nice guy, you're free and clear. Get an uptight guy and you're gonna have problems.


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2010)

It really will pay to review the venue details before you go as different places will have different policies. You are likley to find that there are limitations especailly if you turn up with a DSLR - the press pay a lot to shoot professional shots so they have to protect that aspect as well as limit the chances of someone having a massive camera in the stands.


----------



## Kenny32 (Mar 12, 2010)

I almost got kicked out of a UConn basketball game 2 years ago for having a "professional" lens. It was a 70-300 4.5-5.6 on my D50, which is half the size of my current setup.

On the flip side, I brought my D300 (took the grip off) and my 80-200 F/2.8 into Yankee Stadium for World Series Game Two with no issues. I actually struck up conversation with one of the ushers.

I think the issues are with the indoor sports (basketball, hockey, etc) rather than the outdoor sports for whatever reason.


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 18, 2010)

Get press credentials and it is much easier. I volunteer/ freelance at a local paper and my id from there helps allot.

Seriously though it is the security that gets direction from the venue itself. Unless I am going as a paid photog I don't even bother with the big gear anymore. I grab my daughter's pocket camera and just go enjoy myself.


----------



## icassell (Mar 18, 2010)

Most professional sports venues have 'fine print' that tells you that certain photographic equipment is not allowed.  A lot depends, however, on the guy who stops you at the gate.  Some are more picky than others.  Bringing in a big telephoto is almost certain to raise eyebrows.  I was able to talk my way into a Diamondbacks game with my 300mm f/4, but couldn't get anything at all into the Prescott Rodeo.  I brought my Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 into a Suns game in the pocket of my cargo jeans (the 50mm f/1.8 was mounted on the camera).  I also brought my 1.4x TC.

I'm pretty sure that 200-500mm of yours would cause grief at a lot of places.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 18, 2010)

How do you go about getting a press pass?


----------



## fokker (Mar 19, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> How do you go about getting a press pass?



Self portrait + laminated plastic card and a bit of computer work


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 19, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dominantly*
> 
> 
> _How do you go  about getting a press pass?_
> ...



got samples ?


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 19, 2010)

Press passes: real ones are not that hard to obtain.

Donate some time at your local community paper and get them to endorse you for the state press credentials. It cost about $50 a year but gets you into allot of places. 

I also have a black shirt with event photographer on it and a letter from my paper asking me to take pictures. 

And lastly if you just act like you are supposed to be there, then the $2 hr security guard will back off. Of course you really can't be trying to go in with your kids at this time though. 

Do it legitimately and they will back down. I had one venue where they were giving me grief, so I had to have the TV crew there filming the crowds, vouch for me and finally I was allowed in. The broadcast and print community all knows each other and we help each other out. So again go volunteer with a paper and snap some pictures for them. Heck go to local football games and cover them for trade of the credentials.


----------



## jchin (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard that they don't allow those Canon white lenses into the games.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 19, 2010)

> I couldn't have a lens longer than 6 inches.


Use a mirror lens :mrgreen:


----------



## Opher (Mar 19, 2010)

epp_b said:


> > I couldn't have a lens longer than 6 inches.
> 
> 
> Use a mirror lens :mrgreen:




Thats what i was thinking!!!:er:


----------



## henkelphoto (Mar 19, 2010)

There are some misconceptions here. First off, as a rule, the media doesn't "pay" for access to sporting events. Occasionally, it is necessary to purchase a ticket just like the paying public, but these occasions are few and far between. 

What media credentials (we don't use the term "press pass" much anymore) allows you to do is get access to the field or baseline or holes in the glass, etc. As a newspaper photographer you will receive the creds at the paper and when you go to the game, you will need to have these creds prominently displayed (usually a big tag on a chain around your neck). You may or may not have to wear a photo vest provided by the venue. 

Why there is special access for the media is that the venue appreciates what the media can provide them, which is publicity. As a courtesy, they provide access free of charge and allow the media to photograph the game from areas that give the best possible images. 

With the exception of small, hometown games, media creds are not that easy to get. Bear in mind, creds give you access to the field, baseline, etc., as well as press room areas. 

Most venues for professional games have their own creds so any kind of "state press credentials" won't help. As for that, where I live, there are no general creds issued by the local police or state-wide organizations at all. These credentials are requested by the media outlet and, in most cases, must be made by the photo editor or managing editor of the media outlet, sometimes months in advance. Depending on the venue, they may just say that the media outlet isn't big enough and deny credentialing totally.

On the original question, the reason venues refuse to allow "big" lenses is due to the photographer being able to post photos without their consent on the web. Right or wrong (personally, I think it's silly) that is what they are worried about. Since the security officers seldom know what constitutes "professional" gear, they just make a designation, such as no six-inch long lenses, and stand on that. Obviously, if you can talk your way around a security guard, so much the better. 

Jerry


----------



## the iconic image (Mar 19, 2010)

If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.

the Iconic Image


----------



## icassell (Mar 19, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.
> 
> the Iconic Image



I did not think the OP was asking about professional coverage, but maybe I misread.  I think several of us have shot at professional venues (not "covered" them) and that is a different question entirely.  I admit I have no idea how to get (nor do I want to get) press credentials, but I have still shot at several pro venues with some success.  If these tips which have offered some success embarass you, read elsewhere.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 19, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by *Dominantly*
> >
> >
> > _How do you go about getting a press pass?_
> ...


 
 :hugs:


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.
> 
> the Iconic Image



If you dislike the coversations and have little to nothing constructive to contribute in a polite manner then why continue to post? If you dislike the talk of "amateurs" (which form the majority of the members on the site) and are not willing to provide construtive input then by all means migrate to another forum.
The net is vast and almost infinite (not quite big enough for the full GITS quote...) so go find a place better suited to yourself.

Or be a construtive influence in this place


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 19, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.
> 
> the Iconic Image


You, should go talk a long walk down a short pier.


----------



## keith foster (Mar 19, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.
> 
> the Iconic Image



I re-read the OP's question before replying.  I also read all the replies.  I didn't find anyone talking about being a professional so I am not sure why you took such offense to this thread.
I also followed the link to your website and was impressed with many of your photographs.   I think you have skill.  Too bad you are so easily offended by forum conversations.  The attitude you displayed in this post doesn't lead me to believe you will be a positive addition to this forum.


----------



## henkelphoto (Mar 19, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> If you ever needed a good reason not to participate in this forum, this topic and most of it's responses would be all you would need. There isn't one response from anyone who has EVER covered a professional sporting event anywhere. This amateur discussion is at best, embarrassing.
> 
> the Iconic Image


 

Gee, let's see, in my past, I've worked as a photographer for the Springfield (MO) News-Leader, Orange County Register, Los Angeles Times, Pacific Daily News (guam) and as a photo editor/photographer for the Associated Press. Currently I am a photo editor/photographer at the Las Vegas Review-Journal. Yup, you're right...none of us has ever been to a professional sporting event anywhere...

If you doubt me, just google my name--Jerry Henkel Review-Journal


----------



## keith foster (Mar 20, 2010)

Good call Jerry!  Obviously there are more pros here than some would believe.


----------



## the iconic image (Mar 20, 2010)

Point taken. The pros will completely understand my response to the post and not be offended, the amateurs won't and were.. I will admit that perhaps my post would have been better suited for a forum where the original post would never have appeared and makes my comments to some degree inappropriate for the general crowd here. 

If I may make a constructive point to those who may need to hear it, going against the grain and kicking in the door that appears to lead where you would like to be is how I got in the business many many years ago. In 2010 that same technique will get you labeled, embarrassed, escorted out, and a name you will have difficulty getting rid of. Tenacity and getting out there to learn what you are going to need to know is essential, but only in a professional manner. 

Be a stringer. Get to know who is who. Offer to shoot on spec. Eventually if you have the talent you'll be noticed for the right reasons. Learn the rules. There are a lot of them. Pros can spot an amateur a mile away and often the general public can't and THAT makes your behavior reflect on everyone and I can assure you pros aren't going to put up with you for 5 seconds if you aren't at the very least acting in a professional manner. 

Say your prayers, be in the right place at the right time, be respectful, and get off auto..

mike zukerman photography


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike:
 I think I understand what you are saying but you could have said it better in the first post.

Personally I have and do shoot professional sports. Primarily AAA baseball, although I took two years off for a diversion and shot aviation events for AOPA.

I believe I said over and over get the real credentials do it by the books. You are not going to be able to walk on the stage of latest music star over night, even with press credentials and a real assignment from your publisher.

Most events do have their media credentialing procedures where they call your editor and verify you are who you say you are. 

But it is not that hard to play by the rules and get the required passes to take your gear into the event.


----------



## keith foster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, Mike for your 2nd post.

Your points seem valid and well made.  I have never shot professional sports and probably never will.  I was not offended by what you were saying at all, you are absolutely right about what the pros know and amateurs don't.  In fact that probably applies to everything not just photography.  I took exception to how you phrased your point and you have addressed that concern with your follow-up post.  Thank you for responding the way you did.

I hope you hang around here and continue to share some of the knowledge and lessons you have learned in getting to where you are today.


----------



## Shocknawe (Mar 21, 2010)

the iconic image said:


> Point taken. The pros will completely understand my response to the post and not be offended, the amateurs won't and were.. I will admit that perhaps my post would have been better suited for a forum where the original post would never have appeared and makes my comments to some degree inappropriate for the general crowd here.
> 
> If I may make a constructive point to those who may need to hear it, going against the grain and kicking in the door that appears to lead where you would like to be is how I got in the business many many years ago. In 2010 that same technique will get you labeled, embarrassed, escorted out, and a name you will have difficulty getting rid of. Tenacity and getting out there to learn what you are going to need to know is essential, but only in a professional manner.
> 
> ...



It was a "general" question as I'll be taking my boy to his first MLB game this summer (hopfully a few) and the thought of bringing gear also crossed my mind- casual thought of something I thought could be a problem but wanted to hear others experiences. Could we over react any further?:lmao: Simply priceless, I can almost picture you stomping your feet walking in circles with your arms flailing about. You're right YOU should be embarrassed, and yes you are labled, and we'll see if you get escorted out with your future tantrums.


----------

